

A small guide to getting your PC game known – for $0 - abrugsch
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/MarcMcCann/20140702/220096/A_small_guide_to_getting_your_PC_game_known__for_0.php

======
abrugsch
Marc McCann of Farspace Studios discusses the tactics they used to get Hyphen
promoted pre-release for a total cost of $0

